# Addictions Due to Medical Problems



## Orion3

Oxycodon, medical marijuana, antidepressants...

My husband was born with a degenterative condition in his feet which caused him to stop walking at 29 years old. Before that, he had been an electrician, always on the go, unbelievably optimistic.

Over the last 4 years he has had a number of surgeries, special braces and shoes, and painful physical therapy to get out of the wheelchair. During that time he has not been able to work and has been on a lot of narcotics. He got his medical marijuana license in order to take fewer pills and is now addicted to both.

He is sick of the addictions. He doesn't like the way they make him feel. The problem with these addictions as opposed to others is this didn't happen from recreational use. Without pain medications, his pain is intense.

He is trying to lower his medication dosages to wean his way off the narcotics and is working with a vocational rehab program to find a new career path since he can't do what he was doing before.

We have been married 5 years now and would like to start a family at some point. He is the most caring, considerate, loving man I have ever known, and I can't imagine my life without him. He is the only man I would want to be the father of my children. I'm scared, though. I don't know if this is permanent. Will he ever find work again? Will the addictions ever stop?

Is anyone else going through something similar??


----------



## Big Bear

I check in on this board from time to time but lately found it kind of unrelatable, then today come accross two posts (this is the 2nd) that just jumped out at me. Chronic, debilitating pain is a joy killer for just this reason. My story is long and pretty personal so I won't impose on you with it here, but if you would like to hear it shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to share it with you.


----------



## bunny23

I'm confused... is he addicted- taking more pills a day for psychological reasons (getting high) or he is dependent's on medication, can't stand the wean off withdrawal?
If it's withdrawl they do have a medication to take to help with that.
But I am confused why you are saying your husband is addicted when you have not posted that he is getting high... just having trouble weaning off the meds...
I would research addition/dependence before falling into this label trap... no offence


----------



## dadda11o

There is a difference between "recreational" addiction to drugs and dependence triggered by medical treatment. There are also drugs that, if you take them long enough/high enough dose, it can make you extremely sick or kill you if you quit taking them "cold turkey". There should be some sort of pain management clinic that can help you straighten some of this out. Doctors and pharmacists should, but often don't, give information about drugs they prescribe...including the risk of physical/psychological dependence or the bad (but totally predictable) feelings when you stop taking them. 
If your husband was used to being independent, on the go and working, it's likely that his condition is really putting a whammy on him. I watched it with my own: blindness, then a heart attack, etc. All of the losses: physical integrity, self-sufficiency and independence, his self-image as a man...can be hard to take. 
You might try scouting the internet or the library for reputable information on his condition, pain management (alternatives/adjuncts to drug therapy) and information regarding the difference between addiction and the need for increasing doses in pain management. Also, the spouse gets affected: increased need for care-giving, changes in the relationship, financial worries, etc. Check out some resources for yourself: you might find yourself feeling (and acting) irritable because you're depressed or tired...easy to think it's him...finding some good information regarding what's going on with him and how it's likely to impact both of you will help you stay sane, strong and choose appropriate support.


----------

